# [Video] Rubik's 3x3 - test after modification



## D-Faze (Apr 8, 2011)

I put screws in it


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 10, 2011)

how did you get the center caps off without damaging the cube?


----------



## Vinny (Apr 10, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> how did you get the center caps off without damaging the cube?


 
I've done it. You just kind of use a razor blade and cut in the little crease, it will "cut" the glue to where eventually it'll be easy enough to pry off with the blade.


----------



## D-Faze (Apr 10, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> how did you get the center caps off without damaging the cube?


 
I didn't get the center caps off, I just sawed off all rivets, sawing between center peace and the core. After that I took a new core and screws


----------



## D-Faze (Apr 27, 2011)

up


----------

